# Film School MFA Application Deadlines



## Chris W

See this article for the updated list for 2019:









						Film School MFA Application Deadlines (Updated for Fall 2023)
					

A list of MFA film school application deadlines updated for entry to the 2021 school year



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W

The article Film School MFA Application Deadlines (Updated for 2019) has been updated:

Updated correct LMU deadline.


----------



## Chris W

The article Film School MFA Application Deadlines (Updated for 2021) has been updated:

Updated for 2021 school year


----------



## Chris W

The article Film School MFA Application Deadlines (Updated for Fall 2022) has been updated:

Updated for Fall 2022


----------



## Chris W

The article Film School MFA Application Deadlines (Updated for Fall 2022) has been updated:

Updated CSUN


----------



## Chris W

The article Film School MFA Application Deadlines (Updated for Fall 2023) has been updated:

Updated for fall 2023


----------

